# Συμβαίνουν και στας Ηνωμένας Πολιτείας



## Costas (Aug 31, 2010)

Και όχι μόνο στη χώρα της φαιδράς πορτοκαλέας.
Egg Farms Violated Safety Rules. Από τη ΝΥΤ.


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ούνα φάτσα ούνα ράτσα*

Από Το Βήμα

Σικελία
Διατηρούσε τη νεκρή θεία στην κατάψυξη για να εισπράττει τη σύνταξή της

Ένας 43χρονος Σικελός συνελήφθη από την αστυνομία της Κατάνης με την κατηγορία ότι έκρυβε επί ένα χρόνο τη σορό της θείας του στον καταψύκτη για να εισπράττει τη σύνταξή της.

Την καταγγελία έκαναν περίοικοι, οι οποίοι για αρκετό καιρό δεν έβλεπαν την 95χρονη γυναίκα να κυκλοφορεί στη γειτονιά.

Στην προανάκριση, ο συλληφθείς -το όνομα του οποίου δεν δημοσιοποιήθηκε- δήλωσε ότι είχε σοκαριστεί από τον θάνατο της θείας του και δεν ήξερε από ποιον να ζητήσει βοήθεια.

Είπε ακόμη ότι σίγουρα υπάρχει διαθήκη, αλλά δεν κατάφερε να τη βρει.

Επιπλέον, ισχυρίσθηκε ότι είχε αγοράσει τον καταψύκτη λίγες ημέρες πριν το μοιραίο συμβάν, αλλά όχι επειδή είχε στο μυαλό του το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο.

Τα ιταλικά μέσα ενημέρωσης σημειώνουν ότι η σύνταξη της θείας, την οποία ο ανιψιός εισέπραττε με παλιά εξουσιοδότηση, πρέπει να ξεπερνούσε τα 3.000 ευρώ, δεδομένου ότι επρόκειτο για χήρα στρατηγού.

Το ιταλικό υπουργείο Οικονομικών, πάντως, έχει ξεκινήσει εκτεταμένους ελέγχους, έχοντας εντοπίσει ως τώρα χιλιάδες περιπτώσεις παράνομης καταβολής συντάξεων.

Πρόκειται για περιπτώσεις παρόμοιες με εκείνη της Κατάνης. Συγγενείς δεν δηλώνουν τον θάνατο των δικαιούχων για να εισπράττουν κάθε μήνα τα χρήματα από τις συντάξεις τους.


----------

